# Moving to Hong Kong from England/Germany



## davecoles (Jan 19, 2010)

We are thinking of moving to Hong Kong and were wondering if anyone can give inforamation about living there with a young family.


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Hiya,

a good place to start is:

Home | Iluv.hk - Hong Kong's Best Guides

there is a lot of information on schooling, events, doctors, etc there.

If u have more specific information, feel free to ask, and will try and answer it for you!


----------

